# Meat Grinder



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi,
I've been looking at getting an electric grinder as I've already tried using my grans hand grinder but it didn't go so well. My main concern is how the grinder will handle bones as not a lot of the reviews seem to mention them. I've seen a couple recommended on a cat forum thread but its about 5 years old so I was hoping I could get some updated recommendations.


----------

